# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی

## learningtv.i

با سلام.
دوستانی که می خواهند نحوه ی ساخت خودروسواری در موتور بازی سازی یونیتی را یاد بگیرند از مجموعه آموزشی زیر می توانند استفاده کنند.





آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت اول(لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت دوم (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی  – قسمت سوم(لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت چهارم  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت پنجم (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت ششم  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت هفتم و هشتم  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت نهم  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت دهم  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت یازدهم  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت دوازدهم  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت سیزدهم  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت چهاردهم (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت پانزدهم  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – تکمیل قسمت چهاردهم (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت شانزدهم  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت هفدهم  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت هجدهم  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت نوزدهم  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت بیستم  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت بیست و یکم(لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – تکمیل قسمت بیست و یکم  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت بیست و دوم  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت بیست و سوم  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت بیست و چهارم(لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – تکمیل قسمت بیست و چهارم  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – تکمیل قسمت بیست و چهارم ۲  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت بیست و پنجم ۱  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت بیست و پنجم ۲  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت بیست و پنجم ۳  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت بیست و ششم ۱  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت بیست و ششم ۲ (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت بیست و هفتم  (لینک)آموزش تصویری ساخت بازی اتومبیل رانی توسط یونیتی – قسمت بیست و هشتم (لینک)
=========

مدل استفاده شده در آموزش ساخت بازی های ماشین سواری  (لینک)

----------

